# What kind of furry are you?



## BiscuitTheHusky (Apr 8, 2014)

What do you do to participate in the world of the furry fandom? 

Do you take photographs or go to events such as cons?

Do you make various genres of furry themed music?

Do you draw wonderful furry art to share with those on furaffinity?

Or do you just admire the vast amounts of beautiful art placed on furaffinity?

*We all participate to the furry fandom in our own great ways and that is what makes us
an open, welcoming fandom!*

:smile:​


----------



## Astus (Apr 8, 2014)

I try to inform people on Xbox that furries aren't all sex driven psychos. I've probably convinced three thoroughly out of the thousands I've met.


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 8, 2014)

Nope, nope, i wish, and yes aside from the nasty ass stuff.


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 8, 2014)

I write stories! I draw and do comics! I draw regular art! I paint regular art but best of all I share and enjoy in the furry community!


----------



## Joey (Apr 8, 2014)

BiscuitTheHusky said:


> vast amounts of beautiful art placed on furaffinity​



That's being a lil' generous.


----------



## Misomie (Apr 8, 2014)

I've yet to go to a fur con but I want to (I'm planning for Further Confusion next year). 

I love fursuiting and making suits (I'm pretty new still).

Drawing is fun too~


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 8, 2014)

I complain about everything.
And draw the animal pictures for people.


----------



## Krysch (Apr 8, 2014)

Astusthefox said:


> I try to inform people on Xbox that furries aren't all sex driven psychos. I've probably convinced three thoroughly out of the thousands I've met.


Definitely arent all, im a genophobe, so utter opposite of sex driven.

And on topic, no, no, art, but def not wonderful; and i admire a selective subset (the well hidden furry martial arts drawings  )


----------



## RailRide (Apr 8, 2014)

I draw...
Then post said drawings on FA.

I go to a few cons...
And draw some more (usually for $$, but not always)
Then post said drawings on FA.

Then do stuff that has absolutely nothing to do with this fandom...
Lather, rinse, repeat

---PCJ


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 8, 2014)

I draw worthless crap. C:


----------



## Roadkvlted (Apr 8, 2014)

I pretty much draw and write out profiles for my characters. Except I can't seem to write out my fursona's. Maybe I'm just that boring or like it would become so fabricated that it just turns into a self-inserted Mary Sue. Fuck.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 8, 2014)

The sexy kind ;3c

j/k, I guess I'm just a hobbyist, maybe a bit more since I go to cons and mod this hellhole.


----------



## Conker (Apr 8, 2014)

I post on this forum when I'm bored.

That's literally it.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2014)

I write, pretty much.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm the kind that posts on forums, occasionally draws things and mostly just laughs at people.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 8, 2014)

I draw stuff, not that it's very good. I write stuff, I take pictures of nature and junk, and that's about it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm a fursuit furry that fucks peoples day up into blissful oblivion.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 8, 2014)

That feel when you basically do nothing with the fandom you're in.

All I do from that list is draw anthropomorphic things, but I (very)rarely even upload or share my drawings anymore.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 8, 2014)

BiscuitTheHusky said:


> Or do you just admire the vast amounts of beautiful art placed on furaffinity?​



By "admire" you mean furiously masturbate to, right? :V 

I draw stuff for people. People seem to like my style for some reason...


----------



## Roadkvlted (Apr 8, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> By "admire" you mean furiously masturbate to, right? :V
> 
> I draw stuff for people. People seem to like my style for some reason...


That is because it's a cool style and it's unique among the uguu anime-ish sparkly drawings that I see flood the front page. :3


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Apr 9, 2014)

I draw things. I'd like to learn how to make fursuits though. I'd commission someone but I'm super picky.


----------



## Chromatic Kitty (Apr 9, 2014)

I just read and write in the forums, and drew my ref sheet/avatar, and that's about it.  No opportunity (or money :-/ ) to do anything more yet.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 9, 2014)

I draw anthros. Other people pay me to draw anthros. Social-wise I post here a lot. Very rarely interact with the local furry community. Only been to one local con, again for the $$.

(I think you are seeing a trend here)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm the social kind, and I'll draw occasionally. I'm also my friend's spotter, though I haven't done much of that lately.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm a fursuiter, amateur fursuit maker, con-goer and really amateurish artist.


----------



## DrDingo (Apr 9, 2014)

I post on FAF and talk to people from FAF. That's essentially all I do in this fandom.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm notorious for writing some of the smexiest short stories this side of the internet.

Of course, can't duplicate them here without putting them under lock and key first, but I can still make text just as worthy to fap to as any artwork.
*evil smile*


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 9, 2014)

I go to cons and make music.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2014)

Mentova said:


> The sexy kind ;3cj/k, I guess I'm just a hobbyist, maybe a bit more since I go to cons and mod this hellhole.


Go to FC next year biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttccccchhhhhhh






Misomie said:


> I've yet to go to a fur con but I want to (I'm planning for Further Confusion next year).
> 
> I love fursuiting and making suits (I'm pretty new still).
> 
> Drawing is fun too~


FC is super awesome fun time.  If you have the extra cash stay in the sainte claire hotel (protiip)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2014)

Double derp


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2014)

d.batty said:


> Go to FC next year biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttccccchhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Isn't that in california? I live on the other side of the country :C


----------



## BiscuitTheHusky (Apr 9, 2014)

The only popular con that is near me is called Confuzzled


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2014)

Mentova said:


> Isn't that in california? I live on the other side of the country :C


So grow another tail and fly over nugga


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm the kind that has dogs as sex slaves...

Nah, I kid.  I write stories that contain anthromorphs.  I might also start doing commissions when I start gaining moola.  I draw a bit, but I suck at it.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 9, 2014)

F that S!!! East Coast master race.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2014)

d.batty said:


> So grow another tail and fly over nugga



YOU fly over HERE >:C


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2014)

Mentova said:


> YOU fly over HERE >:C


One of these days.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 9, 2014)

Why does everything happen in California? East coast gets pushed aside too often for unique events like furcons. :-/
_For the Old Dominion State!!_


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 9, 2014)

My participation in the fandom??  I make my own suits, do my own art, am on the second of a three book series, do fursuit dance videos... and am working on a youtube series called FursuitNation!


----------



## Antronach (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the only 'furry' thing I do is appreciate the art, as well as fap to some of it. My writing could be furry related, but only because some of it's fantasy.


----------



## BiscuitTheHusky (Apr 9, 2014)

I only sift through the pleasing wades of art plastered all across the Furaffinity website but when i get the money i will go to conventions


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2014)

I am the sort of furry who appreciates the adult side of the fandom the way it was meant to be appreciated.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Why does everything happen in California? East coast gets pushed aside too often for unique events like furcons. :-/
> _For the Old Dominion State!!_


Naw, most furcons are closer to the east side.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm the kinda furry who likes art and stories involving animal people. I've been to a Con too.


----------



## funky3000 (Apr 9, 2014)

I sometimes draw furry art, other times I put a little work into my furry story (currently could call it my magnum opus).

In the future I wish to own a fursuit, and maybe go to cons, but most certainly do a little dancing and gaming on camera in suit.

Also I'm going to have to side with George Washington on this one. I occasionally yiff. Totally not an understatement I promise :V


----------



## Troj (Apr 10, 2014)

I attend meets and cons, I take photographs and videos, and I enjoy acting as an ambassador to the fandom by educating people about it when it's appropriate and right to do so.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 10, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Why does everything happen in California? East coast gets pushed aside too often for unique events like furcons. :-/
> _For the Old Dominion State!!_



Oregon here, we don't get anything special besides rain, not really the ideal furry cesspool (that wet dog smell never goes away) but at least our water doesn't taste like shit.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 10, 2014)

I just sit in the corner and fap.


----------



## Xevvy (Apr 10, 2014)

Sweet fuck all. I write stuff, but everybody knows almost nobody in the furry fandom reads anyway. So I mostly just make a digital collection of the art and otherwise waft about. Don't suit, never been to a con.


----------



## jorinda (Apr 10, 2014)

I attend cons, and help organizing cons.
I take photos.
I waste too much time in too many furry forums.

And I totally suck at drawing, writing or fursuit-making, so I stopped trying that.


----------



## Sonlir (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm the sex driven psycho kind


----------



## nereza (Apr 10, 2014)

I suppose I'm a semi active fur helping out when I can with local events and a con goer when its affordable.
As far as online I a member of several different online community's and I used to be a mod for one in the past. as well as running a few FA groups. 

I would like to think I contribute artwork as well.. I work on art in and out of the community from costumes to sculptures to paintings to drawings both digital and traditional I spend most of my time dedicated to perfecting my work whether furry or not its my passion in life so its something I'll continue to work towards.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 10, 2014)

I just look at furry art and hang in this forum


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 10, 2014)

The kind that, after this weekend, will be disowned by the fandom for fursuiting in a Walmart.

But in my defense, it's to help with a Children's Miracle Network fundraiser, and without CMN and the Janet Weis Children's Hospital, my little cousin wouldn't be alive today, so of course I'm gonna shame myself for the good of CMN.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 10, 2014)

The unmotivated artist kind I guess. I have all these stories and pictures in my head but can't get any of them down on paper or pad. And a bit of a forum junkie.


----------



## Troj (Apr 10, 2014)

Why would you be disowned by the fandom? I think that's awesome! Good on you for volunteering on behalf of sick kiddos!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 10, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> The kind that, after this weekend, will be disowned by the fandom for fursuiting in a Walmart.
> 
> But in my defense, it's to help with a Children's Miracle Network fundraiser, and without CMN and the Janet Weis Children's Hospital, my little cousin wouldn't be alive today, so of course I'm gonna shame myself for the good of CMN.


Doesnt count if it's for some type of charity!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 10, 2014)

because fursuits in Walmart...it's a huge taboo, and grounds for public shaming on People of Walmart.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 10, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> The kind that, after this weekend, will be disowned by the fandom for fursuiting in a Walmart.
> 
> But in my defense, it's to help with a Children's Miracle Network fundraiser, and without CMN and the Janet Weis Children's Hospital, my little cousin wouldn't be alive today, so of course I'm gonna shame myself for the good of CMN.



That's actually pretty amazing! No shame for you only glory


----------



## Troj (Apr 10, 2014)

Fuck 'em if they can't take a joke, as the saying goes.

You have our support, at least, and I bet you have the gratitude of those kids, their caretakers, and their parents. People of Wal-Mart can go eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Apr 10, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> The kind that, after this weekend, will be disowned by the fandom for fursuiting in a Walmart.



If you REALLY wanted to piss people off, you should have gone with building a fursuit out of _actual _â€‹animal furs.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 10, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> If you REALLY wanted to piss people off, you should have gone with building a fursuit out of _actual _â€‹animal furs.



That's disturbing as fuck


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 10, 2014)

A mediocre 'look I drew something' artist, attendee of local furmeets, porn viewer.


----------



## Copycat (Apr 10, 2014)

I'ma dang casual


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 11, 2014)

Fursuiting for charity... gotta admit, never thought I'd see anything like that.
I guess between that and Ylvis, furries are starting to become more widely accepted in this world we live in.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 11, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Fursuiting for charity... gotta admit, never thought I'd see anything like that.
> I guess between that and Ylvis, furries are starting to become more widely accepted in this world we live in.



People dressing up in animal costumes =/= furry
It will never happen.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 11, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> If you REALLY wanted to piss people off, you should have gone with building a fursuit out of _actual _â€‹animal furs.



I would, but I really don't want to die in a fursuit.

Now I'm just hoping kids won't be scared of a rocker fox...cuz I really don't feel like digging out the lame old mascot suit.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Apr 11, 2014)

I think the kids will dig it. The parents on the other hand probably not as much, but as long as it pleases the lil' ones you wouldn't have to mind ^^

OT : I'm just the lurker/writer/generally ambitious guy that really needs the small push that'll allow him to rule the world with his ideas ♪


----------



## Misomie (Apr 11, 2014)

I've fursuited at events before. It's cool. :3


----------



## Pokeyjoe (Apr 11, 2014)

I view alot of furry artwork on deviant and FA.. new to the forum community ...  also trying to build my own fursuit and hoping to get more involved in some local fursuiting events (clueless as to where to find out about these events hoping that this forums helps a bit)


----------



## SierraCanine (Apr 11, 2014)

It now official..... I host a YouTube series on fursuiting *wipes brow* and it hasn't killed me yet.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 12, 2014)

SierraCanine said:


> It now official..... I host a YouTube series on fursuiting *wipes brow* and it hasn't killed me yet.


Don't be so surprised. As far as YouTube is concerned, you can become famous by slicing water bottles.

[video=youtube;c0FcP16VFPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0FcP16VFPk[/video]


----------



## Miramin (Apr 12, 2014)

I usually just draw. A lot of 2D work with paper and pencil because I'm too poor for a tablet. I'd like to start making my own fursuits sometime soon as well.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 12, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> The kind that, after this weekend, will be disowned by the fandom for fursuiting in a Walmart.
> 
> But in my defense, it's to help with a Children's Miracle Network fundraiser, and without CMN and the Janet Weis Children's Hospital, my little cousin wouldn't be alive today, so of course I'm gonna shame myself for the good of CMN.



Welp. it is done and I don't regret a moment of it. Had some awkward interactions with the employees and ended up playing dead for 15 minutes after one kid decided to punch me in the face, but all and all it was a good time.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 12, 2014)

I just have a character, commission stuff with him and seldom RP.
And I don't leave thanks for the ____ on people's pages because that's what _everyone _does. I leave some different shout on a page.


----------



## Kidkaboozle (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm in college for linguistics...and I'm an ok shot putter...and a mediocre musician...and I hike good?
I don't know! Stop judging me! I have nothing to offer to you people, leave me alone! AAAAAHH!!!


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm just the sort of furry who draws and writes stuff involving (but not limited to) anthro people, fangirls over anthro characters, and likes to chat with others in the fandom, also an aspiring fursuiter wanting to eventually go to meets and cons (but is way too dang nervous and socially awkward to actually do it).


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 14, 2014)

As of recently, I'm trying to become an artist. I'm going to ask my sister for help because, quite interestingly, she's a true natural at drawing anthro creatures.


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm the furry that no one expects to be a furry.  I don't make any references to it, I am not open about it, I'm not openly artistic or musical, I don't act super passionate about anything. The only way someone would know I was a furry is if they broke into my computer and saw a FA tab open or something.

I enjoy these forums a whole lot, but I tend to keep my interests to myself and very close friends.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 14, 2014)

Do you take photographs or go to events such as cons? *yes*
Do you make various genres of furry themed music? *what the hell is furry music?*
Do you draw wonderful furry art to share with those on furaffinity? *sporadically, got harder to fit that in recently*
Or do you just admire the vast amounts of beautiful art placed on furaffinity? *admire is certainly one way to put it* :V

​


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 15, 2014)

Spatel said:
			
		

> Or do you just admire the vast amounts of beautiful art placed on furaffinity? *admire is certainly one way to put it*


Good lord, you're gonna give me a nosebleed with the innuendo. xD


----------



## Flynn:> (Apr 17, 2014)

^^ I like to draw and I'm planning on making a fursuit this summer ^^


----------



## Koenigstiger (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been to a con, and honestly it was just creepy. I don't entirely regret going, but it's just not my thing. 

I paint pictures, poorly, with my words.

So no I'm not really a very involved fur.


----------



## ExpositoryExplosion (Apr 18, 2014)

All I really do in the fandom is lurk the FA forums and browse the main FA site as well as going on the foxtaur.furnet.org IRC every now and then. I really rarely draw absolutely terrible pictures of animals and things but they're too awful to post.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 18, 2014)

ExpositoryExplosion said:
			
		

> I really rarely draw absolutely terrible pictures of animals and things but they're too awful to post.



It doesn't matter if it sucks so long as you tried and did your best. Keep at it, and you'll improve.
*pats your back*


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 18, 2014)

ExpositoryExplosion said:


> All I really do in the fandom is lurk the FA forums and browse the main FA site as well as going on the foxtaur.furnet.org IRC every now and then. I really rarely draw absolutely terrible pictures of animals and things but they're too awful to post.



Have you seen my stuff? its all pretty terrible. just keep at it and you'll improve eventually.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 18, 2014)

I really am only vaugely one if at all. I am pretty much just someone who likes people on this forum and stuck around. Don't see the point in the yiff, or suiting personally, and not much of the art appeals. Have a human pet though. Perhaps that's ambiguous? 

Though if said antrhos existed I suppose I could become one. Sentient and real things are attractive,


----------



## Sar (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not a Furry. I am an appreciator and artist of anthropomorphic animal characters. 



BiscuitTheHusky said:


> Or do you just admire the vast amounts of *beautiful art* placed on furaffinity?


I'm pretty sure if you look at the front page of FA regardless of the filter on or off, you will rarely find this "beautiful" art, nor vast amounts of it.


----------



## DorotheaH (Apr 18, 2014)

I draw furry art when I feel like it, but most of all I admire others their art. Preferable sfw tho..


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 18, 2014)

I sometimes draw furry art, but I'm never entirely happy with my art, so I tend to instead admire others. I love looking up other fursuiters on YouTube (I've recently become a bit obsessed with Telephone hehe, she's so damn cute, I can't handle it!), either doing tutorials, unboxings, dancing or whatever. It helps to inspire me and help me plan how I want my fursuit to be when I one day either have the time and skills to make one or have the money to commission one. I love watching the videos people take at furry conventions, they always look like so much fun and everyone seems lovely at them. I hope to one day be able to go to one, preferably when I have my own fursuit. =)


----------



## Easter (Apr 19, 2014)

I have no idea.


----------



## NekoXboy (Apr 20, 2014)

i'm the kind who doesn't take being a furry seriously whatsoever. i browse art and go on forums when i'm bored, but i'm not going to go out in public wearing a sonic the hedgehog costume. not that there's anything wrong with that, it's just not something i would want to do.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 21, 2014)

Well, I don't think I'd mind wearing a Sonic costume on days other than Halloween. Supersonic blue hedgehogs are freaking awesome.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 22, 2014)

NekoXboy said:


> i'm the kind who doesn't take being a furry seriously whatsoever. i browse art and go on forums when i'm bored, but i'm not going to go out in public wearing a sonic the hedgehog costume. not that there's anything wrong with that, it's just not something i would want to do.



I take being a furry pretty damn seriously, and _I_ don't do that. I'd wear some furry getup if I went to a convention or a furmeet maybe. Maybe if I'm feeling daring I'd stay in it while we grabbed food afterwards, but again that's in the context of having a bunch of other furries around. I'm not going to go put on a tail/ears and just yiff up the workplace. That seems like a huge strawman.


----------



## RockerFox (Apr 22, 2014)

BiscuitTheHusky said:


> Do you make various genres of furry themed music?​


I'm not quite sure what you'd define as "Furry Themed Music" but I mostly write music revolved around sci-fi, like werewolves or rocket-powered roller skates, and yes I do enjoy looking up vast amounts of furry artwork. Mostly paintings


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 23, 2014)

RockerFox said:
			
		

> I mostly write music revolved around sci-fi, like werewolves or rocket-powered roller skates...



Now the roller skates I won't dispute as something from science fiction, but I believe werewolves are more suited to the fantasy genre.
So you mix the two. And that's actually cooler than sticking to just one of them.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 23, 2014)

I'll draw crap occasionally, but that's about it. I'm not one for contributing.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 25, 2014)

I like to contribute in any way I can.  I enjoy the artwork, the fiction and the amazing quality of fursuits.  I one day wish to have the 'Own a Fursuit' checkbox ticked off my bucket list


----------



## Oshy (Apr 25, 2014)

I personally really like the art, comics, and writing. Fursuiting isn't something i currently do. Notice the word 'currently'~

I suck at drawing. LOL. I draw in my little 'Sketch Books' full of drawings. I don't post or really plan on posting any of my work, considering how horribly sad it is. x'3 Sometimes I flip through my art books and say; 'What am I doing with my life?'. Writing is more on my side. ._. Writing. And sadly it seems art is demanding in writing, so i fail at that sometimes to. I am a striving musician, which sucks because i don't believe you can do anything music related in the furry fandom community. Eh` I guess we all start somewhere, correct?


----------



## dogit (Apr 27, 2014)

new to the fandom I have already posted some art (that's terrible), Over my holidays I want to make a fursuit (at least the main body of one), not been to a con yet the only one near me Confuzzled, I am trying to find the local community but no luck.


----------



## Nashida (Apr 27, 2014)

I draw and fursuit. Lately I have been mostly fursuiting. Got a bit more of a drawing tickle thanks to partnering with someone for Extra Life this fall.


----------



## Seaborg (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm an artist! ^_^ definitely getting more into it now that I know I have free timing coming up after university is over. I'd love to do conventions too, but for now I go to local fur meets and draw all sorts of arty goodness


----------



## pikadill3 (Apr 30, 2014)

I am new to it all, but I've been fairly active in identifying with it now for about 4 or 5 months. I really want to get into writing narratives and poetry, in particular I'd like to incorporate conlangs since I think they're super cool and fun to work with.

I also am involved in the drag culture of the gay community. I myself don't perform as a woman (I'm a guy that performs as a guy) but I do like to perform with various anthro themes. I've already got chipmunk and rabbit looks (usually just footpaws, handpaws, ears, tail, and makeup to suit the look) and I'm about to work on an android cat look.

Basically I want to write and I like lip-syncing songs in gay bars while dressed up in partial fursuit and animal makeup. It's pretty fun =P and I won a pageant with it already so obviously it is working haha.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 30, 2014)

The purry kind! =3 

I hang around and talk to other furs because I've got nothing better to do


----------



## RiotGrrlCashew (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm a photographer and a first time suiter! I also went to my first fur coin earlier this year. I like to shoot conventions but I like full photo shoots too. Finding the MD fur community is proving to be tough.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Apr 30, 2014)

I'd fur suit if my parents would let me but they think all furries are "yiffers" and every furry convention is like the one in the CSI episode: "Fur & Loathing" or some show called "My Vacation from Hell".  Yes I am an adult but I am essentially held hostage by them and was never allowed to learn to drive and we live in a very rural town with no bus service. Plus my parents also are under the mindset that most furies are probably homosexual and in their eyes, homosexuality is the worst thing someone can be. If I ever came out and told them I think I could possibly be bisexual, I might be killed or locked away in an insane asylum somewhere.  But anyway, if it wasn't for my parent's repression, I'd be a hardcore fursuiter.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Dreaming said:


> The purry kind! =3
> 
> I hang around and talk to other furs because I've got nothing better to do



You mean you *don't* whack off excessively to pictures of animals like a normie?! You aren't a furry at all, you're a furfag traitor!!! >:V 

 Anyway, I mainly talk to peeps all day long, wasting away my life minute by minute on FAF, playing my instruments, drawing art and such.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2014)

I am...
I don't know what kind of furry I am I just like to do art and shit is that something?


----------



## Yotipo (May 2, 2014)

It's the Furry you Love to Hate
[video=youtube;UN2D9yct2tY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2D9yct2tY[/video]


----------



## Maskedman1111 (May 2, 2014)

I'm just an admirer.  I'm here as an escape form the boring human race.  I'm here for the social and sexual aspect of the fandom.  I don't draw.  I don't write.  I'm here for the roleplay and culture.

Does this answer the question?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (May 2, 2014)

Maskedman1111 said:


> I'm just an admirer.  I'm here as an escape form the boring human race.  I'm here for the social and sexual aspect of the fandom.  I don't draw.  I don't write.  I'm here for the roleplay and culture.
> 
> Does this answer the question?



No


----------



## LiliumKain (May 3, 2014)

I mostly draw.
I've been to my first con in April. 
I haven't gone suiting yet. I'd love to though. 
Sometimes I like to roleplay and write little stories.


----------



## Vertex (May 3, 2014)

I'm pretty new to intentionally engaging with members of the fandom. I've made friends who are furries, but that was purely incidental.

Haven't attended any conventions, and if I'm honest, I'm unlikely to. From everything I've heard from my fur-friends, they basically excuses for strangers to get together and slam drinks and shoot DNA at each other. That's not my sort of thing, but I also know that could just be a biased opinion because they're into that themselves. I'm perfectly content to just chat with people over IRC or game with them.

Mostly I just appreciate the cleverness, originality, and skill people can put into their works. The anthro quality of the characters is more appealing to me than if the subjects were human because there's so much room for variety. I tend to think it's a bit of a shame that I have very "tame" tastes in these works, because there certainly is a lot of effort put into the excessive, unusual, and downright outrageous that I don't find too appealing. At least there's something for everybody.


----------



## Aulendra (May 4, 2014)

1) Not really, mostly because of the cost of travel and effort. Went to a con once though, and it was fun. It was on Halloween, so I felt less weird running around surrounded by costumes. 

2) I think the idea of furry music is silly, honestly. Music is music. 

3) I draw and appreciate furry art on occasion, but rarely these days because I'm either too busy or too lazy during my off-time.


----------



## SolDirix (May 5, 2014)

I'm the kind of furry who enjoys the fandom for the aesthetics and the art styles. Also the community is something I like to be a part of.

I generally like to draw furry art, however I am also getting into making furry games :3


----------



## fel-greywolf (May 14, 2014)

I USED to art. Id like to do it again. I write occasionally, though not anything posted in large scale. 

I browse, and socialize somewhat. Thats about it.

My ultimate goal is to create my stories, and release them to the public. hopefully, there will be enough publicity to finally bring some sort of regularity in contact with furries to desensitize humans to the genre somewhat


----------



## Suid (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm mainly a blog/watch stalker, but I also export digital art, which hasn't really picked up.


----------



## Renarde (Mar 18, 2015)

I really like the art? So much that it's gotten me back into drawing which has been really lovely. ^^


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm the gaming type. After all, Star Fox is what got me into the fandom in the first place. I like playing on furry servers in video games, and when I can, I like to make anthro characters in games like Starbound or Minecraft. Hell, my Saints Row 3 and IV characters have the wolf mask in fox colors. If I had artistic talent, I would create a comic series about an elite mercenary team that is the furry equivalent of the Expendables. As I dig deeper, I am fascinated by the amount of the talent that exists in the fandom. Maybe someday I will go to a convention or something. I would also love to have a fursuit head like that of my fursona, but I know commissioned suits are pricey as fuck, and some of the homemade ones out there terrify me.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 18, 2015)

Do you take photographs or go to events such as cons?

I really badly want and I will when Im old enough


Do you make various genres of furry themed music?

No but art


Do you draw wonderful furry art to share with those on furaffinity?

Oh yess :3


Or do you just admire the vast amounts of beautiful art placed on furaffinity?

I admire the better art than mine ^^


----------



## Synomance (Mar 18, 2015)

Uh... >_< I can't draw.. I don't have a fursuit... .. oh god... what Furry am I ?... I know it's the question asked.. but Am I even a furry If I don't do iether (yet?)
All I do is play guitar and sing.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm the sorta furry that cant draw for shit but practice's anyway , I can write some stories and stuff that I upload on fa but mostly I watch


----------



## Kodiak_KodaBear (Mar 18, 2015)

What do you do to participate in the world of the furry fandom? 

_*Mostly make use of the Boards, Website and Chatrooms.. More so chatrooms*_

Do you take photographs or go to events such as cons?

*No but i am hoping to in the future, its on my bucket list*

Do you make various genres of furry themed music?

_*No, i'm not sure how..*_

Do you draw wonderful furry art to share with those on furaffinity?

_*Define wonderful..  I do draw and i like to do trades  *_

Or do you just admire the vast amounts of beautiful art placed on furaffinity?

_*Ofcourse i admire, i love how varied and beautiful the artwork is *_


----------



## StrangerCoug (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm primarily looking at the furry art gallery, which I contribute to from time to time. I really don't care about making a fursuit and can't afford to travel.


----------



## kestraroo (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm an artist and a highly-skilled lurker. Lurk. Lurk.


----------



## BadRoy (Mar 19, 2015)

I am* furry*. Probably about 8.5/10 level.


----------



## Inpw (Mar 19, 2015)

BiscuitTheHusky said:


> What do you do to participate in the world of the furry fandom?
> 
> Do you take photographs or go to events such as cons?
> 
> ...



I creep out non furs and sometimes even furs with my furriness.

No
No (What is that anyways?)
No
Yes


----------



## Mintys (Mar 21, 2015)

I draw and look at art.. I'm not the greatest when it comes to being part of the community.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 21, 2015)

The kind of furry, who wants everything. Cons, Suits, Mettups, but cant afford it D:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 21, 2015)

I look at art sometimes, but mostly just fuck around these forums out of habit and boredom.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm going to a con I can barely even afford.

Is that furry enough for yas?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 21, 2015)

Bonobosoph said:


> I'm going to a con I can barely even afford.
> 
> Is that furry enough for yas?



Same here


----------



## flletcher (Mar 21, 2015)

what is "furry themed music"? i make people music so..close enough


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Mar 21, 2015)

I'm not furry at all, what's wrong with you.

Do you have eyes?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 21, 2015)

Armored Chocobo said:


> I'm not furry at all, what's wrong with you.
> 
> Do you have eyes?



I do have eyes.
But Im a furry too.
Its impossble.

Illuminati confirmed


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm an artist and collector. Can't resistance anything with wolves on it.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Mar 22, 2015)

I guess you can say I'm not in the fandom as much compared to some. 

I still like furry art.
I used to draw furries but until I improve my drawing of human porportions I won't draw them anymore.
I attend one convention per year called Furpocalypse in Connecticut, but hopefully one day I want to go to Anthrocon. 
I post things here to topics of interest here. 
I might in the near future get a fursuit head to complete a partial fursuit.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm the kind of furry who has the visibility of a wall stud. Not that I really care. I would actually freak out if it was the opposite.


----------



## Blitza (Mar 22, 2015)

I am an Mad Furry heheh


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Mar 22, 2015)

The type that occasionally buys commissions (and even the occasional NSFW piece) every once a a while. Meanwhile I keep making attempts at producing my own art and writing my own stories but keeping them unsubmitted because I don't feel they're up to snuff.


----------



## PetersaurusRex (Mar 23, 2015)

I like art. I'd like to make it someday. Cons would be fun as long as I could wear some kind of mask or something. Got lots of furry friends that are fun to chill with. I just like screwing around reading the forums, browsing the explicit art and whatnot. It's been fun.


----------



## hey look a train! (Mar 23, 2015)

well, i try to participated but its hard to do when you are both seventeen and poor, but i am working on my drawing skills (which are getting progressively better and better) but i hope that i can get my fursuit together finally... which is the hardest thing i have ever done... and i've flipped a truck over! but i really want to get to a furcon, you know just check it out and meet some new people.


----------



## Jambalaya (Mar 27, 2015)

Artist and art appreciator.  I love doodling my pibbles.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 27, 2015)

Hmph? I just appreciate the art and the friendly community. Of all the circles of online friends I have.. Furries are the friendliest.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Mar 27, 2015)

I look at the art, I talk to people who're into it, I goof around with people who're into it, I inform people it's not just about sex when I see that I actually can change someone's mind about it, and I secretly write stuff that I'm too scared to post, but I sometimes do post a bit of the things randomly without even telling people what it is.


----------



## TanukiSensei (Mar 27, 2015)

I haven't contributed much to the fandom as of late :< I'm trying to be more active now, though, and hopefully meet some people! I do some drawing, but it's often procrastinated forever. I'd love to go to cons if most of them weren't so far away!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 27, 2015)

I am the one who knocks.


----------



## VarghulfNox (Mar 28, 2015)

Right now, just watching and trying to get in the door!
But I'd like to draw or write, though I'm admittedly not sure either would be terribly good.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Mar 28, 2015)

Think im stuck really deep into it ^^

Doesnt mean its bad though


----------



## MintBubbles (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm an all around artist doing commissions and trades, Making my first fursuit right now and so excited!


----------



## windselle (Apr 21, 2015)

Im the shit bag kind


----------



## Charrio (Apr 21, 2015)

windselle said:


> Im the shit bag kind



Oh so human, that's cool I can deal with that =^.^=


----------



## Koota (Apr 21, 2015)

I enjoy the art even tho i can't draw.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Apr 21, 2015)

I wander the site, searching ever so hard for a new gem to add to my collection of every yiffy pic ever made to tide over my unquenchable lust.


----------



## Sylox (Apr 21, 2015)

I draw, I write and I collect furry porn.


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 21, 2015)

The kind that doesn't call themselves furry and often wonders why they're even here.


----------



## pheonixbat (Apr 21, 2015)

I draw furry stuff all the time, as well as browsing the site a lot.


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 21, 2015)

[1] I do not take pictures, and have not gone to any furry conventions yet, though I wouldn't mind / might like going eventually.
[2] I do not make various genres of furry themed music... so wait, this is possible?
[3] I do not draw. At all. Sadly.
[4] Why, yes, I admire lots of the furry artwork and drawings and stuffs -- even commission some.
[5] I guess I participate... by... posting here? In the form of lists...? And being online. I suppose. Oy.


----------



## Pyper (Apr 21, 2015)

I participate in quite a few fur events in my area. I just started attending meets back in March so I have just recently begun doing furry things locally. I occasionally do clay models but I don't really feel like I am the artsy type of person. Instead, I will be getting a fursuit in a few months and cons will become a regular thing for me. Beyond that, the future may have a lot to hold for me and my furry adventures.


----------



## GamingGal (Apr 22, 2015)

Sadly, I'm not good at photography or music (didn't know furry music was a thing??) or drawing or any of that stuff. I do admire a lot of the artwork and have a good bit commissioned as well. I write, but apart from my own backstory stuff, I haven't written anything really furry related. I plan on sometime in the future having a full fursuit and going to cons, and in the meantime I'm investigating nearby cons and hoping to go to meets once I get pretty comfortable and everything. Till then, expect to see my face a lot here!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm a watcher.  I fail at all forms of creative self-expression; no matter how clearly I see an image in my head, I cannot for the life of me put it on paper.


----------



## BlufftheHusky (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm the best kind of furry. 10/10 would see again.

Actually I'm a furry who after years and years is finally going to attend one of these cons this year and hopefully get a partial commissioned. Sooooooooooooon! I can't draw, I'm a good story teller but I feel like recording the story and having someone transpose it. I want to get more involved in my state and hopefully meet some life long fluffy friends 

edit: ONE HUNDREDDDDDD!


----------



## TetsuoHaneda (Apr 25, 2015)

I just like the art. I don't go to furry conventions, nor dress up as animals. Even if I would, I don't have the money. I know I'm human and don't believe I'm an animal. It just so happens that I have a fascination with stories based on anthros. I don't hate human centered stories, it's just that anthros (and animation) have a lot more creativity.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 25, 2015)

TetsuoHaneda said:


> anthros (and animation) have a lot more creativity.



True dat.




TetsuoHaneda said:


> I know I'm human and don't believe I'm an animal.



Careful with that.  Just because someone wears a fursuit doesn't mean that they believe that are an animal.  There are those who do, however (therians, otherkin), but they are a very small minority of the fandom.


----------



## Tchelline (Apr 28, 2015)

I have locked the majority of my feelings and dreams in sick fantasies of vore with furry characters, so I draw them and watch other people's drawings. I look into the fantasy world created by furries as the landscape of what my life will never be, a place with warmt, cuteness, sensuality and passion.


----------



## Rackunai (Apr 28, 2015)

Anthros just warm my heart, i'd totally draw some if I were talented enough but I enjoy checking out the ones on this site for now


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 29, 2015)

I just draw stuff.


----------



## Tao (Apr 29, 2015)

I just admire art and talk on the forums cause I'm not artistically gifted in ways that are conducive to furry art. I can sculpt kinda but I don't really have any artistic ability. I can talk about fungus and mycology hella long but art stumps me.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2015)

I've mostly been an art enthusiast without creating a lot of content in the fandom. I also like socializing here. Well, up until 2013 when personal issues made me take a break, but now I'm back.

I'm technically working on a novel about anthros but I don't really consider it a furry thing, it's written to be more mainstream and for ordinary dudes and dudettes who don't know what a furry is.

Also used to be kinky until mental illness put that to a halt, too. I miss being a horny teenager. D:


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 29, 2015)

draw wonderful furry art to share with those on furaffinity​


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 29, 2015)

I played a cover of Metallica's "Of Wolf and Man" at my last gig, does that count as being a "Furry musician"?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I played a cover of Metallica's "Of Wolf and Man" at my last gig, does that count as being a "Furry musician"?


Either that or simply that you're not metal. 

Also, the mental image of people having furry boners at your gig, AUGHHH.


----------



## PurryFurry (Apr 29, 2015)

I draw stuff, post on this board, and learn from/admire other artists.  That's about it.  Maybe I'll go to a con in the future.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 29, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I played a cover of Metallica's "Of Wolf and Man" at my last gig, does that count as being a "Furry musician"?


Depends on whether or not you wore a fursuit while playing or made fur puns.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 30, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Depends on whether or not you wore a fursuit while playing or made fur puns.



I'm a guitarist,  so my mic doesn't see much use, and playing in a fursuit is just...umm...impossible?


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 30, 2015)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm a guitarist,  so my mic doesn't see much use, and playing in a fursuit is just...umm...impossible?



There are specially designed suits for those purposes ^_^ I intend to some day exploit such a thing and front the greatest abomination to mankind ever. Furry Goth Metal.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Apr 30, 2015)

Kinharia said:


> There are specially designed suits for those purposes ^_^ I intend to some day exploit such a thing and front the greatest abomination to mankind ever. Furry Goth Metal.


And here I wanted to form a furry thrash band. The race is on.


----------



## Filter (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm the kind of fur who'd be more involved if he had more free time. I'm an occasional furry artist, a furry avatar on SL, and a casual fan but I tend to keep a low profile.


----------



## Latopazora (May 2, 2015)

I have a gallery, but I'm not much of a furry, I'm more into drawing aliens like predator, and I'm also getting into Halo elites and the aliens on Mass Effect.  I do draw some furries, but not a lot.  I'd love to go to a furcon though, especially as an artist.


----------



## MissFleece (May 2, 2015)

I'm really bad at drawing and making fursuits but I'm practicing so I get better, and everyone can see my failure/improvement


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 2, 2015)

Semi-Super Active on the forums, professional shitposter & bad artist. I don't really care. It's fun to me (unless I take a mental bullet to the face)

Random Skyper(is that a word?) and group chat master.

Come at me!


----------



## Flamegirl42 (May 3, 2015)

I post here when I'm bored or not busy with work which is always these days. I wish I could draw more, and I try to make costumes sometimes.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (May 7, 2015)

I write stories, mostly for myself.  I RP in Second Life, using a variety of anthro characters in different environments and time periods depending on which sim I am on.  Sometimes I take screenshots of my own character or with others and post them as submissions to FA.

But, I don't do much that does not involve being online. . .no suiting, no meetups, no cons.


----------



## shiy0 (May 7, 2015)

i'm the drawing kind off fur and i hope to get more active over time now .-."


----------



## Teth_Frederikssund (May 7, 2015)

I've known what furries are for years but only had felt urged a few months ago to join the fandom to pretty much post art that I do on occasions. Though I'm not necessarily a whore when it comes to my activity status..............well at least not yet anyways  

    I'm still rather new, so yeah pretty much the art.


----------



## Just_Like_Magic (May 7, 2015)

I'm just the kind of person who admires the art mainly. I'm both a writer and musician but I haven't really tried doing anything furry in terms of creativity yet. It's something I'm interested in trying however.


----------



## Shairaptor (May 8, 2015)

I don't go to cons or sth, I'm not really the most active fur, but I write stories and sometimes draw, fav or comment pictures.


----------



## Dvir (May 12, 2015)

I do some art (all PG, but none is posted on FA)
I'm a Hobbyist Photographer
Never been to a con, might try to make one next year though.
working on some gadget designs that would help fursuiters, and possibly generate a small profit.


----------



## Wolfly (Jun 1, 2015)

*cons: * No, but not unlikely to happen.
*music:*  Yes but has nothing to do with being a furry.  I don't write, just 'perform' mostly for my own enjoyment these days.  I might happen to entertain or annoy an innocent bystander, though.
*wonderful furry art to share:* No, I doodle on impulse every now and then.  Often it's an attempt at some sort of furriness.  I only share it if someone happens to look over my shoulder, and this is certainly not intentional.
*admire beautiful arts:* Certainly do.

My only contribution is as a statistic.  Hopefully some of my postings or ramblings in the chats will hold some merit or interest to someone.


----------



## Furtaku (Jun 1, 2015)

I basically do nothing except look at furry artwork from time to time. I might attend conventions when I'm older, for teh lulz.

I'm also _attempting_ to start writing a story featuring anthros of both mammals and lizards. Key word here is _attempting_â€‹.


----------



## Mesmerist (Jun 6, 2015)

How exactly does one make music furry-themed? It just seems like it might be a fun thing to do is all. :3


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 6, 2015)

Mesmerist said:


> How exactly does one make music furry-themed? It just seems like it might be a fun thing to do is all. :3



It would be the lyrics I assume. Just put 'yiff' and 'bad dragon' in the lyrics and you're golden


----------



## Plash (Jun 6, 2015)

I think furry art is fascinating as an idea, and like watching and looking at artwork, films and so on with it in. I'm working on a couple of big projects that could be construed as furry, but I'm trying to use the furry characters in a mature way (i.e. not sexual or gratuitous.)


----------



## Ratical (Jun 6, 2015)

All of my furry activities are online-related: looking at pics, RPing on boards or in games (like EverQuest II (Ratonga FTW!)) or talking about furry stuff on non-furry sites and making everyone unintentionally uncomfortable (not all the time, though). I want to go to a con someday, though. The closest one to me geographically is Fur the 'More, but I just missed that this year. AC is more of a long-term goal.



MissFleece said:


> I'm really bad at drawing and making fursuits but I'm practicing so I get better, and everyone can see my failure/improvement



Don't you mean _baaaad_ at drawing? 

You're never as bad as you think you are. Please keep doing what ewe do.


----------



## GIRGHGH (Jun 6, 2015)

I like to draw, but I'm not that great. I'd like to make a Fursuit, but I only finalized what I want 2 days ago. I want to go to a con, but I don't want to go without a Fursuit. I made comics about my character a few years ago, but I lost it. I ought to remake that, I had a pretty good plot going for it. :[


----------



## FalogtheRed (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm ashamed to admit I'm mostly a furvert.  Th-That's not to say I don't enjoy the non sexual side of the fandom!  I've done my fair share of action/adventure & slice of life roleplays as anthro characters. 

When it comes to costumes and conventions however, I'm not so into that. My old man has enough trouble accepting me as a nerd, he doesn't need to know I'm part of this crowd. Also those costumes can get pretty hot. IF I'm gonna be walking around in a heavy, poorly ventilated costume, it better be for a Tsuburaya production!

But if that's your thing, I'm not here to judge. As an American, I'm all about the pursuit of happiness. Though I have to ask, why are the faces on those costumes always so frighteningly blank? Is it hard to make the eyes a bit more expressive and less Disneyland-ish?


----------

